# Coffee bean storage



## Shaf (Dec 4, 2018)

Hi all

Quick question, can I store the beans in jar like this. Leave it on worktop.

Thanks


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz (Apr 15, 2018)

Probably not best to leave them in a transparent jar on the side of a kitchen because from what I've read, sunlight isn't very good for the life of the beans. You want to at least put them in the cupboard if you can.

I use Airscape canisters to store my beans and they work great.


----------



## Shaf (Dec 4, 2018)

Cool thanks


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Or, you could leave them in the bag they came in top rolled down to expel any air an either seal if a resealable bag or clip shut and place in a dark ideally cool cupboard (note, not fridge )

Or variations of any suggestions the key thing being to reduce the exposure to oxygen and light, depends on how much you use and how big the bag was to start with.

Hope of help ad there are plenty of threads on here about different storage methods, key is to find one that works for you.

John


----------



## IggyK (May 13, 2017)

I've got the coffee vac to store store my beans, might want to try that. Or just store jar in cupboard.


----------



## Topshot (Oct 10, 2018)

I have found coffee bags with one way valves to be possibly the best and cheapest way to store roasted coffee.


----------



## Shaf (Dec 4, 2018)

Thank you all


----------



## Geezercdg (Dec 29, 2018)

I use an Airscape - £30 off Amazon.


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz (Apr 15, 2018)

Geezercdg said:


> I use an Airscape - £30 off Amazon.


Do you have a link to where they are £30 on Amazon?


----------



## DC63 (Jan 16, 2011)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bulletproof-Planetary-Design-Airscape-Cannister/dp/B00167XN14/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1546338093&sr=8-4-fkmr0&keywords=airscape+jars


----------



## DC63 (Jan 16, 2011)

http://www.coffeepotshop.co.uk/products/airscape-storage-canister-tall-pearl?colour=Pearl

Bit cheaper


----------



## jonf (Nov 17, 2018)

I use a pot with a vacuum pump:









Better than an "airscape": no air at all and 1/3 the price.


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

According to their website, the Pump Fresh removes just 30% of the air. http://www.pioneerflasks.co.uk/product/square-pump-fresh-vacuum-canister-500ml


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

mathof said:


> According to their website, the Pump Fresh removes just 30% of the air. http://www.pioneerflasks.co.uk/product/square-pump-fresh-vacuum-canister-500ml


Amazon reviews aren't encouraging - loses vacuum very quickly.


----------



## jonf (Nov 17, 2018)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Amazon reviews aren't encouraging - loses vacuum very quickly.


Mine appear to work fine (and have done for 2-3 years), though I do regularly clean and lubricate the gasket...



mathof said:


> According to their website, the Pump Fresh removes just 30% of the air. http://www.pioneerflasks.co.uk/product/square-pump-fresh-vacuum-canister-500ml


Oh. Well that's a bit pants.


----------



## Jackabb (Nov 6, 2018)

DC63 said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bulletproof-Planetary-Design-Airscape-Cannister/dp/B00167XN14/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1546338093&sr=8-4-fkmr0&keywords=airscape+jars


Wow, gone up in price! £76 now


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Got my airscape 64oz from Ethical Addictions in March for about £28 ..Checked website looks like they still have them


----------

